# Cragar Wheels



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

I went into my local Big O' Tires and asked how much a set cragar wheels would cost me. he said there arent any that fit my cars bolt pattern. is this guy telling the truth or just an idiot?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No he is correct. Crager wheels are made with a totally different wheel pattern. I might be wrong but they are made with a 4.75 and 4.5, but the GTO is made with a metric 5x120. I have read people customize them to fit the goat, but the hassle from doing it I personally think isn't worth it


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

damn well thanks :/


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

did you find anything you like other than cragar that looks pretty much the same? im deployed and would like to order something to come home and put on =p


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

wysocki396 said:


> did you find anything you like other than cragar that looks pretty much the same? im deployed and would like to order something to come home and put on =p


I wanted a old school look myself so was able to find these. Just plan on doing a little shopping and you should come up with something you like. Stay safe.. Airborne!!.. Les





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> I wanted a old school look myself so was able to find these. Just plan on doing a little shopping and you should come up with something you like. Stay safe.. Airborne!!.. Les
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some bad ass wheels thats the look i want!!


----------



## jarod (May 10, 2014)

*gto rims*



wysocki396 said:


> those are some bad ass wheels thats the look i want!!


the old school rims on the red gto are awesome...what kind are they? and where can i get them
thanks jarod


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they look like Torque Thrusters...

Bill


----------

